# xorg-server-1.10.4 config's

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte mich heute daran machen, meine config's umzustellen. Eine umfassende Anleitung habe ich nicht gefunden. In /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ gibt es nur 10-evdev.conf und 50-vmmouse.conf .

Aus verschiedenen Quellen habe ich folgendes zusammengetragen:

xorg.conf wird entfernt und dafür in

xorg.conf.d fogendes erstellt:

10-evdev.conf  -> für Tastatur

```
cat 10-evdev.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105" 

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

15-monitor.conf  -> Bildschirm

```
cat 15-monitor.conf

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

20-nvidia.conf  -> Grafikkarte

```
at 20-nvidia.conf

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    Option         "NVAgp" "3"             # Nutzt AGPPART, wenn nicht möglich dann Nvidias AGP-Treiber.

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"             # Wird bei neueren nvidia-Grafikkarten zum Übertakten gebraucht.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "NoLogo" "1"             # Schaltet das nvidia-Logo aus, welches beim Xorg-Start angezeigt wird.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"
```

50-vboxmouse.conf (war bei mir als einzige schon vorhanden)

99-Maus-ButtonMapping.conf -> Maustastenbelegung

```
cat 99-Maus-ButtonMapping.conf

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Meine Maus"

   MatchIsPointer "on"

   MatchIsProduct "A4TECH USB Device"

#   Option "ButtonMapping" "3 2 1"

EndSection
```

Fehlt da noch etwas? Was ist mit Einträgen wie

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
```

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection
```

```
Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection
```

Maus?

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.0-usb-0:3:1.1-mouse"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection
```

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

EndSection
```

Die xinitrc wird auch irgendwohin verschoben/ geändert? Finde den Artikel gerade nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Prinzipiell kannst du die Dateien in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ frei benennen, mit der einzigen Einschränkung das diese alphanumerisch sortiert eingelesen und ausgewertet werden. Als letzte Instanz wird über das Ergebnis die alte /etc/X11/xorg.conf drübergelegt (genauso eingelesen).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe im Moment nur die

```
10-evdev.conf  20-nvidia.conf  50-vboxmouse.conf
```

```
cat 10-evdev.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105" 

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

```
20-nvidia.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "SONY TV"

    HorizSync       14.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 62.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    Option         "NVAgp" "3"             # Nutzt AGPPART, wenn nicht möglich dann Nvidias AGP-Treiber.

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"             # Wird bei neueren nvidia-Grafikkarten zum Übertakten gebraucht.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "NoLogo" "1"             # Schaltet das nvidia-Logo aus, welches beim Xorg-Start angezeigt wird.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"

# Removed Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

EndSection
```

Davon Abgesehen, das ich jetzt mit einer PLasma App Yasp (http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yasp-Scripted+%28Systemmonitor%29+v1.0.8a?content=109367) Probleme habe, (weil die partout auf den 2ten Monitor will und immer wenn ich sie auf den ersten ziehe zurückspringt) erschließt sich mir der Sinn der gespiltteten configs nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Naja... ich sehe nur folgenden Sinn darin:

Du kannst für unterschiedliche Anwendungen unterschiedliche Einstellungen verwenden.

mithilfe von meinScript dann eben automatisch umschalten (kopieren der vorbereiteten Configs ins Config-Dir)

----------

